# Exselle jumping saddles



## Super_starz (13 March 2009)

I am having a nightmare looking for a saddle to fit my warmblood.  Would anyone recommend Exselle saddles? And approx how much are they?


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 March 2009)

I am using the Integra II on Juno and personally think its fantastic.  Cost is around £950 I think


----------



## Chloe_GHE (13 March 2009)

Yes I have the cc Debut and I love it, if you like having some big reassuring knee/thigh blocks then get the intergra over the debut. Mine was £1000 6 years ago think they are about £700-900 now.

I have mine on my tb but it has gone on a warmblood and even a little NF pony!!!!


----------



## KatB (13 March 2009)

The integra doesnt have much in the way of knee blocks Chloe!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 it is a single flap very close contact saddle 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 The Debut IMO isnt as close contact being double flapped... nice saddles though, though the tree shape suits slightly high withered horses, as is slightly banana shaped as opposed to flat


----------



## Chloe_GHE (13 March 2009)

I was thinking of this version of the integra 
http://www.exselle.com/product.php?secti...nting&amp;id=14 

it has more in the way of knee/thigh blocks than my Debut. I was drooling over the integras when I went to choose mine, and really wanted one but I needed a jump saddle that I could also get away with doing my dressage in, and I was a little concerned about retail value of single flaps coz some people might be turned off thinking that they are a bit of a fad. I love them. I'm hurridly squirreling away my pennies to get a 2nd hand dressage saddle and upgrade my debut to something even more jump orientated! keeping my eyes peeled for a 2nd hand integra, really like exselles nice and light unlike my mothers Albion which seems to weigh loads, i think the lighter the better.


----------



## Weezy (13 March 2009)

BBs has one that I have ridden in and I really like it


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 March 2009)

Yep thats the one I have.  Brilliant for jumping, crap for dressage


----------



## sillygillyhorse (13 March 2009)

Exselle is the brand name of Walsall Riding Saddle Company, they will make to suit.  I have one that was made by them to suit my warmblood, he is short coupled and quite round, nothing "off the peg" fitted him.  I have been really pleased with it, workmanship is excellent and a fraction of the price of the french saddles I had been using.


----------



## crackersluvrat (13 March 2009)

I have an exselle integra on my VERY high-withered ISH and I absolutely love it, is fab SJ and XC and easy enough to do dressage in (not that I do a lot, only eventing lol!)


----------

